# where to get paintball co2 filled??!!



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Look up any companies that refill fire extinguishers. They most certainly fill up your tanks as well. That's where I get mine filled.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Are any of these close to you?
http://www.superpages.com/yellowpages/C-Fire+Extinguisher+Recharging/S-GA/T-Savannah/


----------



## monk E (Sep 25, 2010)

any paintball store!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Talked to a paintball company owner where I get my tank refilled and he mentioned that almost all paintball facilities have switched to compressed air for pricing reasons or something. Mentioned that it would eventually cost around double the price of compressed air for CO2 refills. Also mentioned that most places are opting out of CO2 refills like they used to (i.e. Dick's, Walmart, outdoorsy stores, etc). Fire extinguisher refill place as well as a welding place can do it, but I'm not 100% sure that they'd have the correct fittings to do so...might want to call in advance.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

freph said:


> Talked to a paintball company owner where I get my tank refilled and he mentioned that almost all paintball facilities have switched to compressed air for pricing reasons or something. Mentioned that it would eventually cost around double the price of compressed air for CO2 refills. Also mentioned that most places are opting out of CO2 refills like they used to (i.e. Dick's, Walmart, outdoorsy stores, etc). Fire extinguisher refill place as well as a welding place can do it, but I'm not 100% sure that they'd have the correct fittings to do so...might want to call in advance.


Any place in the U.S. that has compressed CO2 will have the appropriate fittings as the CO2 tanks all share the same universal fitting size across the nation, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah thats what I was wondering wether a paintball co2 tank would be able to be filled at a place that does big 5 and 10 pound tanks?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

reiko1078 said:


> Yeah thats what I was wondering wether a paintball co2 tank would be able to be filled at a place that does big 5 and 10 pound tanks?


Oh yea, I got it now, forgot it was a paintball set up. All I know is that the fire extinguisher place that I go to does paintball tanks as well. Just give the local places a call.


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 16, 2011)

K will do thanks yall


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

edit: derp, didn't read the following posts.


----------



## darkestsky (Dec 11, 2008)

the sports authority fills them if there are any of those near you


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 16, 2011)

No sports authority in this country a$$ town


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

I've already decided that if my local Dick's stops filling, I'll have to set up my own home-fill station. :/


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does Sports Authority fill up say a 10lb tank?


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 16, 2011)

Success! A flea market right near my house has a place that filled it for me! Country a$$ town!


----------

